# Is the Arbor Abacus any good? -searching for a 1st board...



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey everybody, I've been snowboarding for a few years averaging only a couple times a year in Minnesota and have always rented, I live in Iowa so there's not much for snowboarding around here. I made it to Aspen over spring break and fell in love, I'm now set on buying a board. I'm 6'1" 180lbs and have big ol size 13 feet. I'm looking for a board that's a good surfer/all mountain board.. I read some reviews on the Arbor Abacus and loved what they had to say about it, except that its not good on icy or hard packed snow. So just wondering if anyone has any experience with that board or Arbor in general. Opinions on different boards would be nice too -Thanks for you're help, Grant


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Anything Arbor is awesome, as long as you choose the right one for your riding style/conditions, and right size for you.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i was looking at this board a little while back when sierra had it on sale. It is a powder board. so if you plan on riding a lot of groomers you might want to keep looking.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Arbors are quality boards. My husband, who is close to your size, has the Roundhouse, which he absolutely loves. He's an ex-surfer, so he loves the surf-inspired topsheets and the way the board rides. He prefers riding in the trees, but wishes he had something smaller and more flexible for jumps.

If you are interested in Arbor, I would suggest getting a board that is more versatile than the Abacus. Consider the Wasteland, which is a mid-wide and the Roundhouse, which is the widest Arbor. Keep in mind that the Roundhouse is a VERY stiff, fast board.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Arbors are quality boards. My husband, who is close to your size, has the Roundhouse, which he absolutely loves. He's an ex-surfer, so he loves the surf-inspired topsheets and the way the board rides. He prefers riding in the trees, but wishes he had something smaller and more flexible for jumps.
> 
> If you are interested in Arbor, I would suggest getting a board that is more versatile than the Abacus. Consider the Wasteland, which is a mid-wide and the Roundhouse, which is the widest Arbor. Keep in mind that the Roundhouse is a VERY stiff, fast board.


good advice. i think even the a-frame would work, but yeah prolly best to stay away from the abacus.


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm thinking Wasteland 159. It will give you a little bit of everything and it's a nice ride. I don't think I'd go any bigger than sz. 13 on a mid-wide though.


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

Go with a wideboard at size 13. I have the Roundhouse and love it but it leans towards freeride a bit. 

What is your riding style?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

uhh freeride I guess, not much park, I just go down the mountain doin whatever. I love powder, but who doesn't... My main questions now are; what kind of things, structurally, make this board undesireable in undesireable conditions?? What parts of the Abacus make it not as versitle as the Roundhouse or A-Frame, or any board? Has anyone had a 1st hand experience with it? I don't want to base whether or not I buy this board on the handful of reviews I can find online..I want to know why it doesn't perform as well as other boards in mixed conditions..Thanks again, Grant


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

poopypants said:


> uhh freeride I guess, not much park, I just go down the mountain doin whatever. I love powder, but who doesn't... My main questions now are; what kind of things, structurally, make this board undesireable in undesireable conditions?? What parts of the Abacus make it not as versitle as the Roundhouse or A-Frame, or any board? Has anyone had a 1st hand experience with it? I don't want to base whether or not I buy this board on the handful of reviews I can find online..I want to know why it doesn't perform as well as other boards in mixed conditions..Thanks again, Grant



The biggest difference will be the 2 inch setback. That lets the nose float through the powder but otherwise your stance will be a bit too far back. If you are going to just freeride it won't be as big of a deal than when you venture into the park.

But again - at size 13 boot you will probably have overhang and probably toe drag regardless if you buy a powder board or not.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks all, i didn't get the board. looking i am board ride for. sometimes i like to go bathroom in my pants


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

I dont know why the Element hasnt been mentioned here. the 09 161 alt wide is a great all-mountain board. I'm 6'0 220 lbs and That board has been my first choice for a while.

Arbor Element Alt 161


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Another vote for the ALT (although I believe its renamed "Coda" now). I've got a 158 (6'0"/180lb) and love it in all conditions. The topsheet is all beauty, the base is all business. The Element (Koa topsheet) feels slightly stiffer to me. As other have said, Arbor doesn't make a bad board, but ask your doctor which Arbor is right for you.


----------

